# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Victor Vasnetsov

## MI CORAZON

_  Victor Vasnetsov_ 
_ (1848 - 1926) _ 

_    " Alionushka"   _

----------


## MI CORAZON

_   Katedralja e ST. Vladimir- it në KIEV, Ukrainë  _

----------


## MI CORAZON

_   " Alionushka " (1881)   _

----------


## Veshtrusja

_Sirin and Alkonost; The Birds of Joy and Sorrow._

----------


## MI CORAZON

_   Thx veshtruesja.... Piktura qe po vendos me poshte eshte gjithashtu nje nga me te bukurat pas "Alionushkes" .  _

----------


## Brari

wow..Alionushka ktu.


E bukur dhe e paharrueshme kjo pikture. Si ne cdo fushe te artit edhe ne Pikture ..Ruset kane piktor te famshem.  

Thx  Korason !

Krahas Mjeshtrit Vaznecov le te jete ktu dhe kjo adrese ku mund te shikojme piktura nga rusi tjeter i famshem Ajvazovski. 
E kush me bukur se ky Artist  pikturoi mrekullite qe natura na i jep ashtu pa dashje ne ato  dukurite ku Diell Hene Det e Qiell  shperthejne ne beteja shum ngjyrshe e mijra formeshe.



http://www.topofart.com/1aivazovsky.htm


Ah qe sdi te postoj Figura..

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *
> 
> Krahas Mjeshtrit Vaznecov le te jete ktu dhe kjo adrese ku mund te shikojme piktura nga rusi tjeter i famshem Ajvazovski. 
> E kush me bukur se ky Artist  pikturoi mrekullite qe natura na i jep ashtu pa dashje ne ato  dukurite ku Diell Hene Det e Qiell  shperthejne ne beteja shum ngjyrshe e mijra formeshe.*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

wow shume shume piktura te bukura

----------


## Leila

Njëra prej my favorites *THE MAGIC CARPET*

----------


## Leila

Një tjetër që e kam dashur: *THE FROG TSAREVNA*

----------


## MI CORAZON

*   Përsëri nga Vasnetsov... " Liqen në Akhtyrka"  *

----------


## Fiori

Do ishte mire te sillnit informacion per pikturat dhe piktoret qe sillni ketu, pasi foto te bukura te pikturave te ndryshme gjen sa te duash ne internet.

E shkruaj kete sugjerim tek kjo teme, pasi jam e sigurt si rrjedhoje shume vizitore do duan te hapin temat e tyre me foto te bukura dhe ne vend te nje forumi ku diskutohet dhe admirohet arti do kemi vetem faqe "te vdekura" me figura te cilat thjesht sa zene vend dhe nuk kane ndonje funksion te vecante.




p.s. Per te admiruar scanime pikturash do ju sugjeroja google!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ç'ju gjeti "juve" me "neve" ...ju gjeti !  :buzeqeshje: 

Fior,
 Unë postoj një pikturë me shpresën se atë që ndiej  duke e soditur , ta ndiejë edhe dikush tjetër. 
Unë s'mund të bëj llogje kur shikoj një pikturë apo dëgjoj një arie.
Kush të dojë , mund të bëjë. ( komente , kritika, bio)

Ti sa lodhesh të japësh këshilla , më mirë do të ishte të komentoje ...psh "Alionushkën" si çupë artiste që je.
Duhet të mësojë njeriu të aprishiejti të bukurën, në çdo formë që u serviret. 

Thua më sipër : "dhe ne vend te nje forumi ku diskutohet dhe admirohet arti do kemi vetem faqe " TE VDEKURA" me figura te cilat thjesht sa zene vend dhe nuk kane ndonje funksion te vecante"

Këtu është ndryshimi mes galerive të arteve dhe kazinove.
Çështje shijesh.....!

P.S......Edhe mos më bertit më mua ...apo më ke gjetur si të urtë ?! 
 :perqeshje:

----------


## pagan

per me teper ruset jane piktoret me te dobet ne bote, edhe primitivet e tribuve afrikane ja u kalojne ne bukuri e vlere. ruset jane popull shume mistik per te qene piktore te mire. ne letersi e muzike ku mistiçizmi tyre kthehet ne ushqim baze, ata sigurisht jane nder me te miret.

nje poet freng Apollineri  ka pas thene; nuk mund te jesh piktor i madh pa qene nga Mesdheu. s'di pse!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga pagan_ 
> *per me teper ruset jane piktoret me te dobet ne bote........*


Kush e la mendimin përgjysëm që po e vazhdon ti Orn? 

Meqënëse ra fjala e për të evituar ndonjë debat ....ta dini që unë i adhuroj rusët .

----------


## pagan

per me teper s'do te thote qe eshte vazhdimi mendimit tend. kur postova postin tend nuk e kisha ne ekran, vetem tani po e shoh, prandaj s'bera asnje reference ndaj tij. ishte thjesht mendim i pergjithshem imi ne lidhje me tabllote e paraqitura te cilat pavaresisht nga adhurimi yt nuk jane pune te lavderueshme artistikisht.
sidoqofte s'kisha qellim as te shaja shijet e tua ndaj piktures e as ruset e punet e tyre.

te fala.

----------

